# Speaking of Rescues :)



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful ! Happy to see the fawn reunited with its mother.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OK...you made my cry early on a Saturday morning. That is fantastic. It always amazes me to see how Mothers of any species react when their little ones are in danger. Her fear of humans fell away so she could be close to her baby. Great reunion!


----------

